# Looking for model propane tanks - buy or build



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll soon be to the point that my railroad needs buildings and buisinesses to keep things busy. One thing I've thought about that wouldn't have to be too big or complicated would be a propane dealer with a siding to hold a tank car. I see them often enough. I think it'd make a nice, small business. But I have no idea how I'd make the propane tanks the dealer fills. Not the ones for your patio grills, the larger tanks that hold a quantity of propane to heat a small house for a few months or more. Those rounded ends would likely be the big problem.

I'm pretty sure someone made an HO kit for a small propane dealer. Not likely to happen in 1:29. Anyone have any ideas how to make those tanks?

JackM


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at the "gum ball" machines in corner stores, they have ones that have plastic "shells" with a toy inside. These come apart in the middle and would make perfect round ends, just put them on either end of a tube. Did I explain myself well enough? If not go to a corner store that has this sort of thing and have a look, you will recognize what I’m talking about as soon as you see them.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 
Do you have or access to a wood lathe, if so that would make that job fairly easy, look at my dust cyclones on my watermill, (in this forum) a series of three pvc pipe glued together. Its not a tank but they 
would quit simple with a wood lathe. 
Dennis


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Look at Lowes in the pvc fittings.  


GaryR


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

CO2 cartridges.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, spent CO2 cartridges. People with paint guns have many they throw away. Just bury the ends of 2 next to the rear of houses and/or trailers.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't seen those gum ball prize things since my son was a little kid! Thanks for the idea, Dan, they'd be perfect. Funny how you can ignore something so completely. They're everywhere! 

JackM 

Wood lathe? I'm in the group that has a hard enough time with simple hand tools!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jack,


I purchased propane tanks from this guy on eBay. There are a couple of sizes of large tanks as well as the little ones.
propane tanks

Michael


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Jack, 

If you are looking to make the large distributor's tank, you will need to get two hemispherical tank heads. These can be gotten through Plastruct. I model in 1:20.3 and will be using some standard 3" PVC pipe to make some tank cars, it is 3-1/2 inches OD. You could use 4" or 6" pipe (4-1/2 and 6-5/8" inches OD) as well and I believe both are available in ABS plastic from Plastruct. Plastruct also has all sorts of piping and fittings you can use. 

Bob C.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Would something like this work?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Burl, 

Nice looking tank! 

Michael


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

All excellent ideas, since your local dealer would have all sizes of empties on hand to sell. Thanks for the suggestions. 

JackM


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

You could also use a spent propane cylinder for a really big tank.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

How about some of the newer HO scale pressure tank cars. I converted some N scale tank cars for my On30 layout. 

Roger


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Look on Ebay, theres a selller on there called Larrys Large Scale that has all kinds of propane tanks from the large yard tanks clear down to the small tanks for BBQs ,and they are all 1/24th scale
Fred


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

should be Larrys G Scale-----Sorry
Fred


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been in touch with Larry's G Scale and I'll be ordering a few this week. His stuff is just what I'm looking for, except that I'd prefer 1:29 scale. But since those (prototype) tanks come in so many sizes, it's really not important. 

JackM


----------



## Kevin K (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a thought, but those five hour energy drink bottles look like they could make good tanks too. I've been thinking about trying to use them.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing about CO2 cartridges is they come in a shiny finish and being metal do not rot These hold up very well outdoors in the New England weather. 
They do not break or need any maintenance.


----------

